#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Как правильно написать по-русски Luang Por?

## Alextar

Редактирую сейчас перевод тайского фильма, где герой постоянно цитирует высказывания Luang Por.
Вопрос задаю в разделе английского, потому как тайского раздела нет.

----------


## Aion

Луанг Пхо означает "почтенный отец" и используется в качестве названия для старших уважаемых буддийских монахов.

----------

Zom (31.05.2010)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Лан(г)  По 

"Г"- как в Английском "R", при произношении почти не слышно, поэтому можно не писать

Так говорят в монастырях Англии как  англичане так и тайцы

----------


## Raudex

всё ж таки หลวงพ่อ
луанг пхо
только
"у" - короткая
"нг" - носовая "н"
"пх" - придыхательно "п"

----------

Aion (31.05.2010)

----------

